# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  Samsung E2222 PhoneLock Done By Hwk

## gsm_bouali

*       Samsung E2222 PhoneLock Done By Hwk** 
Samsung DUOS E2222* *Phone lock code*     *.*  *HWK**C3303k cable(rj45)* *PROCEDURE**
Open SAMs GUI* *Tick connect**Select Swift TAB**Select Model(E2222)**connect cable(phone must be in TAT MODE)**Then tick "Mobile Info"**wait till finish**click unlock**wait until finish**put sim card and power on* *All is ok.* *
Here easy step for all*     **

----------


## bodr41

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب واصل

----------


## younets

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ismailov

_ماهى كيفية الدخول على الtat mode للهاتف .... ارجو المساعدة ضرورى وشكرا_

----------

